
Glances: cross-platform system monitoring tool written in Python - amzans
https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/
======
merlincorey
This is standard kit on most machines I administrate - it has a really great
variety of summaries in addition to standard `top` output - but it''s all
colorized.

It also has a remote mode so that you can page through a group of remote
systems from a single infrastructure system.

------
earenndil

        $ curl -L https://bit.ly/glances | /bin/bash
    

That (curl|bash) is really shady. Not saying the software is malicious, but if
you're going to install it I wouldn't do it like that.

~~~
nickserv
Agreed, especially since there's a pypi package available.

~~~
ams6110
Why is a pypi package better than a bash script? Or is it the URL shortener
that concerns you?

~~~
noja
Because a pypi package can be compared to a source.

A piped bash script might change per-client or per-request.

~~~
placebo
This is the correct way to answer a question. Not sure why the parent question
is being downvoted rather than simply being answered. All that does is promote
ignorance.

------
dev_dull

        if [[ `whoami` = 'root' ]]; then
    

The software itself might be cross-platform, but its installer definitely
isn't.

------
h1d
I feel it's feeding too much data to the screen. I prefer gotop which is a
little too simple but usually good enough to check things out.

~~~
ptman
which one of them? there are several

------
predakanga
Glances is a very sleek tool, but it comes at a cost: CPU usage.

As a ballpark measurement, running htop for 60s with a 3s refresh interval
takes 0.2s of user time. Running glances (even with almost all modules plugins
disabled) for the same amount of time takes 6.7s of user time.

I still use glances every now and then, but I don't leave it running like I
might with htop

------
dijit
I used this some time ago when I was messing with databases. My favourite
feature was the ease that you can connect it up to statsd. It makes things
insanely convenient.

------
nickserv
Looks great! Going to install on those servers I can't connect to our
Prometheus system.

------
pabl0rg
How does this compare to telegraf?

------
w_t_payne
This is cool.

